# Nuclear Sclerosis/ Lenticular Sclerosis



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope Twyla chimes in. Her very senior Toy, Flower, has had remarkable results with eye drops.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Zooey has the same condition. She was diagnosed at age 8. My vet didn't say anything about the drops, but I agree, doesn't hurt to try them! 

Here is the only photo of her that I have where you can see the cloudiness.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly I have only seen it in my girls starting at maybe 11-12 years old, but I have never had a vet prescribe anything for it nor did it cause any vision problems. Teaka has had it for a year or two now.
Did they say if the outcome is any different when it happens this young?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Honestly I have only seen it in my girls starting at maybe 11-12 years old, but I have never had a vet prescribe anything for it nor did it cause any vision problems. Teaka has had it for a year or two now.
> Did they say if the outcome is any different when it happens this young?



You know I'm not sure why it's happening to her so young. That was why I was so concerned and didn't even think of NS. I don't think of her as old at all and this is definitely an old dog thing. Heck I even hear some vets refer to it as old dog eyes,lol. I know this is usually why most people end up needing reading glasses as they get older because it does effect the way things are seen up close. I think she recommended these drops because she is more concerned that she might develop cataracts sooner than normal since she has developed NS sooner than normal. Not that they are linked at all. These drops are just formulated to keep the eye healthy and give it all it needs to be healthy. Basically like taking vitamins to keep your body healthy except with these you are putting them directly onto the eye and they are specifically formulated for the eye.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hope the eye drops help. Luckily it isn't anything really serious. Whew! I bet you're relieved.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodlecrazy#1 "eyes can be tricky" to quote my vet. I have no real advice or knowledge other than saying you are a good poodle mom. It's a bit frustrating when there are no ready answers either through your vet, and in this case the opthamologist too. The web is a marvelous resource and yet it's a bit annoying when that's lacking information too. I did come across this bit on the web, since you live in the high desert I thought maybe..._Nuclear sclerosis becomes apparent in dogs and cats around the age of 7. Breed and gender are not thought to play a role in the development of nuclear sclerosis, but sun exposure can accelerate sclerotic changes in the lens._ the full article is here
Cataracts: How to uncover the imposter lenticular sclerosis


----------

